# Does anyone have total body swelling?



## LilGirl34 (Feb 6, 2004)

I stay swollen from head to toe. Its driving me crazy!!! Please let me know..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

i kind of get this. i tend to get it when i'm backed up too. i'm not sure what causes it. do you even unswell? i think this is something to talk to the doctor about - though i know how they are about dismissing weird symptoms. they'll probably tell you to take a water pill. but i do know that i retain water when i'm having bowel issues - it kind of makes sense. i also think my muscles swell a little.


----------



## LilGirl34 (Feb 6, 2004)

Do you stay swollen even after a bm ? It doesnt matter if I have 15 bm I still swell up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

well, i tend to get swollen feet and ankles and hands plus belly if i haven't gone. but usually after i go taht swelling goes down. that sounds really weird, but its true. however, as far as my abdomen goes, no, i could go 15 times too and its the same or worse. infact, the more i go the worse the bloating gets, if you'll believe that!


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

yes! i have to have different size clothes because some days im more bloated and swollen than others. and it makes u feel sooo fat, and u cant do anything about it


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

I swell, have also diff cloths. You'd think once u go the swelling would go down but nope, stays for days. I would say to have one day without bloating would be great eh? one can always dream.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

how much do you guys increase in abdominal size from morning to night? i'm usually 60 cm in the morning from my around my belly button, going to almost 70 at night!


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

BALL - I would say in size I am about the same maybe worse. I have been away on vacation and had to buy new cloths since my stomach was big the day after I arrived.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

BALL - I notice u r from Miss, my old home town - do u think maybe it's the water? just joking. In regards to the swelling, I was told one time that it has to do with air intake. Like everytime you sip a drink u take in air, you eat, you take in air, thus swelling us up. I would assume this happens to normal people as well but with us it is times 10. Is this everyday? I would say I am maybe like that 5 days a week, mostly during work time but the weekends sometimes are not as bad.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Like everytime you sip a drink u take in air, you eat, you take in air, thus swelling us up. I would assume this happens to normal people as well but with us it is times 10.I was once told by a GI not to swallow air when I eat.Can you believe that?How does one accomplish that?Everyone swallows air when they eat.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

Well DEE ,it is simple, just don't eat haha. I swear these doctors have no clue sometimes. You should see mine, idiot. Have been going to him for almost 25 years, 19 have been with IBS, everytime I see him he asks me how I feel, any problems etc.. I say well just my stomach, he says OH? what is wrong? The tells me to eat more fibre. K buddy, how many times you going to tell me that? If I eat bread it only makes me worse.


----------

